# RETA signup autonomo & discounts



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Hola folks!

Things have been going pretty well lately, I got my bank account and my certificado digital today, which I already used to generate my social security number.
Now the next step would be to sign up with RETA, right?
Can someone who has already done this guide me through the process?

I am currently on a page where it says:

"Se informa que no serán de aplicación las bonificaciones y reducciones establecidas en los artículos 31 y 32 de la Ley 20/2007 del Estatuto del Trabajador Autónomo, introducidos por la Ley 31/2015, de 9 de septiembre, entre otros en el supuesto de solicitar la inclusión en el Régimen Especial de Autónomos por su condición de socio o administrador de una sociedad mercantil capitalista o por su condición de familiar de socio de una de estas sociedades"

I don't dare to click continue. 
If I did, does it mean I would waive the discounts for new autonomos? 
I hate myself for my bad Spanish, but can somebody pleeeease help me?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It is not a waiver, it is a statement which basically says that 
"we inform you that the grants and discounts esrablished by the quoted laws will not apply if the basis for applying to be in the "Special System" is your position of partner or administrator of a company (sociedad mercantil capitalista is a type of company with a given, equitable shareholder structure, not sure if there is an equivalent Englis term) or your status of a family member of a partner or administrator".

I'm afraid I can't out it into more context (lack of time and specific understanding), but it looks like it is explaining that what some people may have seen as a loop-hole to get grants and discounts, isn't going to work.


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Okay, so I just click continue from there...

But how DOES it actually work with the new autonomo discounts on the social sec? Are they applied automatically when you sign up and haven't been in the system for the past so-and-so-many years or do you have to claim them in some way?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

cookiemonstress said:


> But how DOES it actually work with the new autonomo discounts on the social sec? Are they applied automatically when you sign up and haven't been in the system for the past so-and-so-many years or do you have to claim them in some way?


Can't help you with that I'm afraid... Let's hope another "autonomo" come along to share his / her knowledge....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cookiemonstress said:


> Okay, so I just click continue from there...
> 
> But how DOES it actually work with the new autonomo discounts on the social sec? Are they applied automatically when you sign up and haven't been in the system for the past so-and-so-many years or do you have to claim them in some way?


What do you mean by new discounts? Have some changes come in recently?
If you want the RightAmswer to your questions you should go to your local SEPE (Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal) They are the ones who (should) be able to advise you on how to do things.
Find your nearest office here
Direcciones y telÃ©fonos - Servicio PÃºblico de Empleo Estatal

I think you have to ask for an appointment and you can do that here
https://sede.sepe.gob.es/contenidosSede/generico.do?pagina=proce_ciudadanos/cita_previa.html

When you have the info you can post on here!


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What do you mean by new discounts? Have some changes come in recently?
> If you want the RightAmswer to your questions you should go to your local SEPE (Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal) They are the ones who (should) be able to advise you on how to do things.
> Find your nearest office here
> Direcciones y telÃ©fonos - Servicio PÃºblico de Empleo Estatal
> ...


Well - the idea was to NOT have to queue in an office. I walked into the Gestoria across the street today because I was ready to hand over all this ****, and the nice lady there told me that is was really a piece of cake and not worth paying them for doing it, explained to me how to get my Certificado Digital and that with this one I could easily do all the signing up online. Why would I drive almost 30km to the nearest office if I don't have to?

My question was fairly easy I think: Can anyone who has done this before guide me through the process? 
Not: Could anyone please tell me they got no idea and send me to an office. 

And yes, there have been changes. People who have dealt with the autonomo topic recently will know what I am talking about.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

There are discounts for new autónomos the reductions are Valid for a period of time and the deductions are based on age. They are only available to those previously never had applied for autonomo. There are also some grants available, up to €2000 but again I didn’t apply but my Gestor said I should , now wish I had 


They start from the moment you sign up and run until the discount period of time finishes. In my case it was 18 months in total, as soon as the discounted period of time ends the full amount kicks in the following month, I’m pretty certain you have to request it but I’m not completely sure on that one 


Why would you drive 30 km to sign on... because clearly the answer lies in your local office. I used a Gestor to deal with mine, simply because any issues arising could be dealt with by him in a timely manner. 

We BOTH had to go to the office to sign up for autonomo as I had to show Passport and residency forms. After this process finished I then had to sign up for healthcare, this I did on my own but took four trips, could not be done on line and was not a smooth process. Three years later - last month - I finally received my plastic tarjeta, both myself and my husband are covered 

In so far as I can make out, every area has a different speed, need and desire to process anything. You really are better off dealing direct with a person , but that’s just my personal opinion.

Remember also, there are payments to be made upfront when you sign on for autonomo, I think it depends on what part of the month you sign onto the system.

Couple of other pointers, you may or may not know.

If the social security cannot take its money from the bank on the due date, you are fined for every day you are late paying and if this happens during the discounted period, you are liable for the full autonomo of €290 plus the fine 

You can go Baja twice a year, simple process on line, whereby you are exempt from paying, ive heard it should now be three times a year but my local office are unaware. Remember to go Alta when you start work again 

If you sign of for three months or more, you lose your right to healthcare

Not sure what your job is but there is also IVA to be considered for most professions unless teaching and a few others and if working for a company there is a retention of 7% by the company on any invoices issues. This you claim back when you do annual tax returns

Returns are made every three months


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> There are discounts for new autónomos the reductions are Valid for a period of time and the deductions are based on age. They are only available to those previously never had applied for autonomo.


This is wrong. It is not based on age anymore and as of 1.1.2018 applies to everyone who hasn't been registered as an autonomo during the previous two years. I just don't know is it applied automatically.



Megsmum said:


> There are also some grants available, up to €2000 but again I didn’t apply but my Gestor said I should , now wish I had


That's interesting, will try to find out about those.




Megsmum said:


> Why would you drive 30 km to sign on... because clearly the answer lies in your local office. I used a Gestor to deal with mine, simply because any issues arising could be dealt with by him in a timely manner.


Sorry, but if a gestor tells me it is easy to do online, I am tempted to believe it.



Megsmum said:


> In so far as I can make out, every area has a different speed, need and desire to process anything. You really are better off dealing direct with a person , but that’s just my personal opinion.


I am used to doing everything online, haven't seen a Finnish office for years while I lived there and love not having to queue.  



Megsmum said:


> Remember also, there are payments to be made upfront when you sign on for autonomo, I think it depends on what part of the month you sign onto the system.
> 
> Couple of other pointers, you may or may not know.
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm these points?
I'm sorry, Megsmum, but as your other info was outdated, I'd rather have someone else confirm. 


My clients are all abroad, so most likely won't have to charge VAT.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Feel free but your wrong

Those newly registered as self employed will be able to pay a flat rate social security contribution of just €50 a month for the first year (up from the current limit of six months). Those who currently qualify for the €50 a month payment will see their discount period extended to a year. For the first time, anyone who returns to self employment after having de-registered for more than two natural years will also qualify for the flat rate once again.

Men under 30 and women under the age of 35 will enjoy this discount for three years, instead of the default one year introductory period.

Note that additional contributions may be applicable above and beyond this base “flat rate” contribution, depending upon your sector and level of income, and what level of social care you want to pay into


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> Feel free but your wrong
> 
> Those newly registered as self employed will be able to pay a flat rate social security contribution of just €50 a month for the first year (up from the current limit of six months). Those who currently qualify for the €50 a month payment will see their discount period extended to a year. For the first time, anyone who returns to self employment after having de-registered for more than two natural years will also qualify for the flat rate once again.
> 
> ...


Well, you get the reduced rate for longer if you're younger - doesn't mean a person of 35+ doesn't get it at all. That's why they call it "default introductory period of one year". That's what EVERYONE is entitled to. :wave:
The horrible fine you're talking about is 10%, so 5€ during the first year. :scared: No info to be found *anywhere* to support your statement that if you run late with the fees you'll automatically go up to the regular amount. Wonder where you got that one from. On a side note, I usually do have some fifities in my account, so I honestly wouldn't even care if it was true.

Yes, I am well aware that there *might* be additional charges, but once again what does this have to do with my question? 
Please, if you don't have any useful info to add, could you please leave it to people who do? This is not a race on who puts out the most posts a day.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

cookiemonstress said:


> Well, you get the reduced rate for longer if you're younger - doesn't mean a person of 35+ doesn't get it at all. That's why they call it "default introductory period of one year". That's what EVERYONE is entitled to. :wave:
> The horrible fine you're talking about is 10%, so 5€ during the first year. :scared: No info to be found *anywhere* to support your statement that if you run late with the fees you'll automatically go up to the regular amount. Wonder where you got that one from. On a side note, I usually do have some fifities in my account, so I honestly wouldn't even care if it was true.
> 
> Yes, I am well aware that there *might* be additional charges, but once again what does this have to do with my question?
> Please, if you don't have any useful info to add, could you please leave it to people who do? This is not a race on who puts out the most posts a day.


I actually said

There are discounts for new autónomos the reductions are Valid for a period of time and the deductions are based on age. 

So yes the amount of deductions are based on age

Where did I get that from

Because my I had a transfer of funds issued and I had to pay a fine that equaled more than the new 1O% fine including paying the full amount for that month, so unlike you I have three years of autonomo experience.

For someone who actually wants people to help the you are very rude.

I posted what are the facts and the rules, however clearly you, who has not even become autonomo know more than I or anyone else, hence your asking questions 

I post what I know about, I’m not In a race to post posts.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cookiemonstress said:


> My question was fairly easy I think: Can anyone who has done this before guide me through the process?
> Not: Could anyone please tell me they got no idea and send me to an office.


Your question was straightforward, but not easy to answer in my opinion. Answers depend on what work you are doing, age, sometimes region...
The only place who can really give you the answer again, in my opinion are the SEPE offices. And from the way you are arguing with Megsmum about what's right or wrong, I still think that's the best place.
If you don't want to queue for service then once more in my opinion you shouldn't have come to Spain!
But as you clearly don't want my opinion, and don't seem too happy with others then please, feel free to ignore:dance:


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> Where did I get that from
> 
> Because my I had a transfer of funds issued and I had to pay a fine that equaled more than the new 1O% fine including paying the full amount for that month, so unlike you I have three years of autonomo experience.


Well, apparently not very successful autonomo experience then.



Megsmum said:


> For someone who actually wants people to help the you are very rude.


Maybe. Maybe because I remember you from my last post, where you did that exact same thing already. You spam threads with (in part even completely false) information that was never asked for, apparently just to be able to read your name next to yet another post. Maybe I haven't been autonomo in Spain yet, but I have been self-employed for a good couple of years in different countries and don't feel any desire to have myself treated like a stupid kiddo. I asked a pretty straightforward question, didn't I? If you don't have the answer to it, there's no need to go about shouting "I have no idea BUT did you know a bag of rice just fell over in Chinatown?" when the bag of rice was indeed a bag of beans.





Megsmum said:


> I posted what are the facts and the rules, however clearly you, who has not even become autonomo know more than I or anyone else, hence your asking questions
> 
> I post what I know about, I’m not In a race to post posts.


Yeah, you also *knew* that the discounts only apply to people who have never been autonomo before....:doh:
Please, go ahead post about stuff you actually *do* know, will you?


----------



## cookiemonstress (Mar 13, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you don't want to queue for service then once more in my opinion you shouldn't have come to Spain!


I was told by a gestor(!) and the guy in the local office where I proved my identity to get the certificado digital(! - btw there was no queue there whatsoever, and according to forum information this very office shouldn't even have existed!) that it could all be done online with said certificado digital. I successfully used this system to generate my social security number and already started the process of autonomo registration online, I just quit halfway because I felt unsure about some terminologies.
The only problem I have is that I am not really fluent in Spanish yet so in some of the dropdowns for example ain't 100% sure what to click.
So, if I *had* to go to an office, I would do so. No need to tell me to go home. But if there is a straightforward online way of doing it, I would like to use it.


----------

